# Isopods or Springtails with Millipedes?



## millies (Nov 17, 2017)

I recently started a millipede tank, and they are doing well but I want to add some other critters in there and springtails or isopods look like the way to go. I am just a bit worried as some of the pedes are young juveniles and I have seen conflicting stuff about keeping isopods in with them, could this be an issue? (f.y.i I am looking at dwarf white woodlice)
Also, the tank has a large amount of ventilation, and I'm worried the vents are wide enough that the isopods/springtails could get out, is this an something I should be worried about?


----------



## Aquarimax (Nov 17, 2017)

I have kept springtails with all of my millipedes for the last few years. If they ever escape, they don’t survive long enough in the relatively arid environment of the house to ever pose a problem. They may live long enough to get into another invert enclosure nearby, but that is about as far as it goes.

I wouldn’t keep isopods with my millipedes, just because some people have said that their freshly molted millipedes have been attacked by their isopods. I don’t think it happens all that often, but if it happens at all, that’s too often for me. Springtails, in my experience, and as far as I have ever heard, do not harm millipedes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## mickiem (Nov 17, 2017)

Totally agree with @Aquarimax. Dwarf white isopods ate my baby _N. americanus. _Probably some slow, molting adults, too. 

I would never have an enclosure without Springtails.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## millies (Nov 17, 2017)

Aquarimax said:


> I have kept springtails with all of my millipedes for the last few years. If they ever escape, they don’t survive long enough in the relatively arid environment of the house to ever pose a problem. They may live long enough to get into another invert enclosure nearby, but that is about as far as it goes.
> 
> I wouldn’t keep isopods with my millipedes, just because some people have said that their freshly molted millipedes have been attacked by their isopods. I don’t think it happens all that often, but if it happens at all, that’s too often for me. Springtails, in my experience, and as far as I have ever heard, do not harm millipedes.


Thanks a lot for the help, I only really have experience with isopods as we used them as cleaners in gecko cages, the population is a lot easier to control with predators!


----------



## millies (Nov 17, 2017)

mickiem said:


> Totally agree with @Aquarimax. Dwarf white isopods ate my baby _N. americanus. _Probably some slow, molting adults, too.
> 
> I would never have an enclosure without Springtails.


That's exactly what I was worried about, I have baby bumbles and I would prefer not to risk it!


----------



## Aquarimax (Nov 17, 2017)

millies said:


> Thanks a lot for the help, I only really have experience with isopods as we used them as cleaners in gecko cages, the population is a lot easier to control with predators!


Right! I use isopods as cleanup crews for geckos, dart frogs, and amblypygids, and keep several hobby species of isopods too. They’re very versatile, but millipedes are one of the few taxa they don’t mix too well with.


----------



## AvLteralice (Nov 18, 2017)

dont really have enough experience about clean up crews(isopods/springtails). I would love to introduce some springtails in my tanks but sadly in my area springtails are very elusive. I dont have any isopods or springtails in my tanks, got mold problems sometimes but they're gone after a few days. I've read a lot of threads mostly NO to isopods in millipede tanks and YES to springtails but in limit numbers, I think too much will cause stress to millies. hope this helps.


----------



## benjaminfrogs (Nov 23, 2017)

Aquarimax said:


> Right! I use isopods as cleanup crews for geckos, dart frogs, and amblypygids, and keep several hobby species of isopods too. They’re very versatile, but millipedes are one of the few taxa they don’t mix too well with.



Thanks i was about to add isos but then i read this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aquarimax (Nov 24, 2017)

benjaminfrogs said:


> Thanks i was about to add isos but then i read this


Glad you read it in time! Isopods are so useful with so many species that they would seem a logical choice for millipedes at first glance.
I once found that some small isopods  had somehow made their way into my bumblebee/scarlet Millipede enclosure. I removed all the millipedes and replaced the substrate completely. Fortunately, the isopods  have not reappeared.


----------

